# Cheers



## Kamil G.

How do I say ( Cheers =) Love you Baby ) in turkish....

Thank you


----------



## Stambouliote

Cheers as a toast? You can say "Şerefe!"

( Cheers =) Love you Baby ) >>> Şerefe! Seni seviyorum bebeğim/tatlım/canım


----------



## Orkide

It could be "Cheers" as in "Thank you" as well. I'd write "sağol" in that case.


----------



## shiningstar

Kamil G. said:


> How do I say ( Cheers =) Love you Baby ) in turkish....
> 
> Thank you


 
"Cheers" sounds as a greeting word in the phrase you gave. If this is the case, you may want to say:

"Selamlar" or "Merhaba", or depending on the hour of the day:
"Günaydın, seni seviyorum bebeğim/aşkım/canım, etc." (good morning)
"Mutlu sabahlar (or akşamlar)" (Happy morning -evening)

I cant think of any word that exactly corresponds to this greeting but I hope these words will help.


----------



## Orkide

shiningstar said:


> "Cheers" sounds as a greeting word in the phrase you gave. If this is the case, you may want to say:
> 
> "Selamlar" or "Merhaba", or depending on the hour of the day:
> "Günaydın, seni seviyorum bebeğim/aşkım/canım, etc." (good morning)
> "Mutlu sabahlar (or akşamlar)" (Happy morning -evening)
> 
> I cant think of any word that exactly corresponds to this greeting but I hope these words will help.



According to Oxford's online Dictionary, "cheers" has two meanings. But it's not a greeting.

*cheers*


  • *exclamation* informal *1* expressing good wishes before drinking. *2* chiefly Brit. said to  express gratitude or on parting.


Best wishes,

O.


----------



## shiningstar

Orkide said:


> According to Oxford's online Dictionary, "cheers" has two meanings. But it's not a greeting.
> 
> *cheers*
> 
> 
> • *exclamation* informal *1* expressing good wishes before drinking. *2* chiefly Brit. said to express gratitude or on parting.
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> 
> O.


 
Cheers has also a meaning of salutation. Have you ever heard somebody says that "Şerefe, Seni seviyorum"? I, personally, haven't heard such exclamation is used in our country. If you take a look not just at "Cheers" but at "cheer" too you will understand my message. We have to interprete (but not translate!) it into our language logic.

All the Best.
M.

PS: I've just realize that your native language is dutch. To my language "cheers", as it were in the phrase above, can only be interpreted as a greeting word. Of course it's my language logic, others may think otherwise.


----------



## Orkide

shiningstar said:


> Cheers has also a meaning of salutation. Have you ever heard somebody says that "Şerefe, Seni seviyorum"? I, personally, haven't heard such exclamation is used in our country. If you take a look not just at "Cheers" but at "cheer" too you will understand my message. We have to interprete (but not translate!) it into our language logic.
> 
> All the Best.
> M.
> 
> PS: I've just realize that your native language is dutch. To my language "cheers", as it were in the phrase above, can only be interpreted as a greeting word. Of course it's my language logic, others may think otherwise.



Hi Shiningstar

My mother tongue is Dutch indeed. I was hoping for a native English person to answer this thread, since my English may be good, but not like a native person's of course.

I was searching a bit, and found these threads:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=912
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=518277
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cheers

People all agree that "cheers" is commonly accepted and used as another word for "thanks", but there is some discussion about the "goodbye" meaning (you'll see when you read the threads). 
It could *not *mean  something like "merhaba" though.
And in America they only use it when meaning "şerefe".

It would be nice if the OP came back to say what he actually meant 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Kamil G.

If you can help me how can I say  (I believe together we'll fly!! I believe in the power of you and I ) in Turkish.... 

Thank you


----------

